# Sylvia Bishop seminar



## DNL2448

I have been to two of her seminars. She is very talented, however for me, VERY difficult to understand. One time I had my dog for the first day but left him home the second, it was much easier to concentrate on what she was saying as well as being able to observe her working with the other handlers. Her method is highly interactive and if you are not in shape you will be tired that evening. 

The cool thing is the owners of the training facility I am a part of are really good friends with Sylvia so I was able to get some inside stuff after the crowd dispersed. 

If I went to another of her seminar, I would not bring my dog. If you do, make sure you have a flat buckle leather collar to work with. She does not like slip, pinch or any other non buckle collars.


----------



## AmbikaGR

It is well with worth the money but as Laura said her accent can make it a bit difficult to understand - why can't the English speak correct English? 

So it is probably better to go as an observer, at least the first time. If you get the chance to go a second time it would probably be ok to bring your dog as you will have a general idea of what she is trying to convey from the prior seminar.


----------



## Loisiana

Absolutely go!! Some of the trainers that I respect most in this country are total Bishop followers. I have heard as the others had, it's usually best to attend a seminar with her the first time without a dog. If you have the extra money to spend you could always sign up for a working spot and then decide throughout the day whether to work the dog or not.


----------



## Muddypaws

Thank you for your responses and advice. It's a two day session from 9:30 am to 4:30 pm with a lunch break. That seems like a long time for Kirby to be sitting and/or training. I think I will leave her at home and attend as an observer.

It said in the flyer that you can bring your dog as an observer (not working) so maybe the second day she can attend. I also live about 10 minutes away so I can always get her at the lunch break.

Again, thanks so much for your responses. I will let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## RedDogs

DNL2448 said:


> If you do, make sure you have a flat buckle leather collar to work with. She does not like slip, pinch or any other non buckle collars.


How frequently does she use compulsion? I've seen a few video clips and didn't think it would be a good fit with what we do. But I don't want to miss great opportunities from just watching short clips!


----------



## DNL2448

RedDogs said:


> How frequently does she use compulsion? I've seen a few video clips and didn't think it would be a good fit with what we do. But I don't want to miss great opportunities from just watching short clips!


I guess I don't understand what you're asking (maybe it is just a Saturday moment). If you are talking hands in the collar and always moving the dog up, it is all the time. Get used to "bouncy, bouncy, bouncy". I'll check out some clips to see if I can see what you are.


----------



## Loisiana

yeah, Silvia is very big into bouncing the dogs. It's really an attitude adjustor - you will usually see an increase in positive attitude after a bounce. I always give a bounce to my dogs as we're walking into the ring. She's also very big into speed, getting the dogs to work faster. I've never been to one of her seminars, but I've read comments from others who have, and she seems to be an expert at reading dogs and coming up with creative solutions to problems.


----------



## Muddypaws

Loisiana said:


> yeah, Silvia is very big into bouncing the dogs. It's really an attitude adjustor - you will usually see an increase in positive attitude after a bounce. I always give a bounce to my dogs as we're walking into the ring. She's also very big into speed, getting the dogs to work faster. I've never been to one of her seminars, but I've read comments from others who have, and she seems to be an expert at reading dogs and coming up with creative solutions to problems.


What is "bouncing"?

I really hope she can give me some ideas for Darby, his just cannot sit still or focus and I am fresh out of new ideas. We continue to go to class, he just gets so happy to go, just can't focus or stop moving once we are there.


----------



## Loisiana

Muddypaws said:


> What is "bouncing"?


Putting both hands in the (buckle) collar and throwing the front end of the dog up in the air.


----------



## DNL2448

You kinda skip along with the dog while bouncing.


----------



## Muddypaws

I hope that is easier then it sounds. I can't imagine throwing Kirby into the air at 65 lbs let alone Darby at 92 lbs and skipping long no less. I can't wait to this seminar, sounds fascinating.


----------



## Loisiana

LOL, it's just their front ends, not the whole dog. Just think about lifting their front paws up a few inches. Once the dogs understand what you're doing, they'll usually jump into themselves.


----------



## Muddypaws

Kirby doesn't need any help bouncing.... all she does is bounce. She reminds me of Tigger and I am poor ole E'or LOL


----------

